# Screen Saver



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

I see this has been posted three to five years ago. It's worth mentioning again.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If they ever include a screen saver, they need to make an option to turn it off. I don't want that nonsense running on my TiVo.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Ever notice how the Tivo reverts to live TV if you leave it in the menus without any input? That's the screen saver.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you press pause, it never goes to any other screen. I once hit pause on a TiVo and went on a trip. Two weeks later we came home and it was still paused on the same place. Of course, the TV was off, so it didn't really hurt anything.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It won't hurt most TVs. At work we have a bunch of information monitors, plasma and LCD. Sometimes an image will be frozen for days or weeks on the monitor until it's reported. The only ones we ever had an issue with were the plasma monitors. We've never an issue with the LCD monitors when a static image was on the screen for a long time.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> It won't hurt most TVs. At work we have a bunch of information monitors, plasma and LCD. Sometimes an image will be frozen for days or weeks on the monitor until it's reported. The only ones we ever had an issue with were the plasma monitors. We've never an issue with the LCD monitors when a static image was on the screen for a long time.


It's kind of hard to get phosphor burn on a liquid crystal diode.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

unitron said:


> It's kind of hard to get phosphor burn on a liquid crystal diode.


You can get image persistance on lcd displays which can be annoying. Unlike the burned in images, lcds will eventually right themselves and there are steps you can take to remove persistant images (basically displaying a solid white image on the screen)


----------

